# The "PING CIRCLE"?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I gotta ask. How does the Uber GPS figure if you are 'close enough' for pick up or not? WHAT IS the maximum TIME and/or DISTANCE that they use to determine what drivers will get the ping?

Today....I got a ping 6 times from the same customer who was 20 minutes away! The first one I ignored....too far....the 2nd one, I accepted.....just so I could call the person and tell them to cancel....they are too far. (When I called the customer, he sounded drunk or stoned....he actually just hung up on me mid sentence. I had to cancel for him.) Pings 3-6 I ignored also. I took screen shots of the last 3 coming in....and noticed the little circle that I THOUGHT THE PAX would be in the MIDDLE of....wasn't the same every time! It's like the radius changed every ping....even though the pick up location stayed the same!! What's up with that?

And why does Uber ALLOW the ping to come to you repeatedly when they should KNOW you are not going to accept it? Does this now mean I have 5 NON-ACCEPTED pings? Or does it just count as ONE..since its the same pax multiple times?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The circle of hell...lol 

I guess you were the closest one. I'm not sure what's the max time/distance is.. 

Each timed out request counts against you. The best thing is to log off for a few minutes, so a rider can find someone else or find another means of transport (taxi)


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> The circle of hell...lol
> 
> I guess you were the closest one. I'm not sure what's the max time/distance is..
> 
> Each timed out request counts against you. *The best thing is to log off for a few minutes, so a rider can find someone else or find another means of transport (taxi*)


I did this! 2 of the times I turned it back on.....30 minutes after the original ping.....it was pinging from him as soon as I turned it on!!! What am I supposed to do? Stay logged off all day because someone is too cheap to call a TAXI? That's NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I did this! 2 of the times I turned it back on.....30 minutes after the original ping.....it was pinging from him as soon as I turned it on!!! What am I supposed to do? Stay logged off all day because someone is too cheap to call a TAXI? That's NOT FAIR!!


You will be ok.. it's 9nly a part time job anyway.


----------

